# Job/ no job



## Hrtn (Mar 22, 2013)

If I have a small business, which can be very demanding including travel at times, and wive is homemaker 2 kids, 4 and 7, and takes care of all aspects of the home and kids. Would you consider that a fair division of labour? Ps Nice house, cars, she can spend what ever we have, plus house keeper.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

All is a very big word. I'm a homemaker without a housekeeper and while I try to take care of ALL aspects of the home and 3 kids realistically I can't. I do probably 80% of it.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I'd say that as long as neither of you are complaining or unhappy with the situation, and ask each other how they are doing regularly I don't see an issue with it. Being a SAHM is a lot of work, but I can see that she gets a lot of benefit as well. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm a sahm with three kids. I do all of the cooking and cleaning. I also do the yardwork and shoveling. When the kids were all under four my husband took care of the finances, but now that they're in school I do that as well. My husband works at least 60 hours a week, when he's home I want us to relax as much as possible not watch him clean the bathroom.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

"Fair" is just a place to eat cotton candy and ride the Merry-go-round.


----------

